

Ask HN: Is there any GPS device small enough to be hidden in/on a bike? - lotusleaf1987

I'm imagining something small enough to fit inside the handlebars or possibly under the bike-seat. Something that would be small enough to remain concealed if the thief stole your bike.
Thanks and I appreciate any help.
======
bobds
This site has a useful bike security FAQ:
<http://www.baitbike.com/Security_For_Your_Bike.html>

Q: Isn't there a GPS device available that I can hide on my bike?

A: Yes, however, while GPS is cool, it does have several drawbacks when used
on a bike. First, it is power hungry and a bike doesn't have a power source
like a car does. Any device installed on a bicycle would need to be powered by
an internal battery and thus would need to recharged on a daily basis, weekly
at best. Most consumers would simply be riding around with a dead battery 90%
of the time. Second, the devices are still too large to be able to effectively
hide it on a bike, keeping in mind that it would not work if hidden within the
metal frame. Third, while the cost of GPS devices are coming down, there is
still the monthly fee that is needed to connect the device with the cellular
network and to access a tracking website, usually $20 to $40 per month. If you
are still interested in putting a GPS tracking device on your own bike, take a
look at www.accutracking.com for the most affordable solution that we have
seen.

------
fractallyte
...or you could stash a cheap, disposable cell phone under the seat -
something like the Motorola F3. There are various companies that allow you to
track a cell number. Accuracy is roughly 30m radius (I think?).

Then you just have to remember to keep the battery charged.

One day someone will invent a simple dynamo-powered tracking device that
accepts a standard SIM card...

------
cromulent
Google for "USB gps tracker" and see what you find. There's a few options out
there.

Of course, inside your handlebars has reception issues, as well as size
constraints.

